# IUI first timer - advice



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi ladies
Its my first time I'm on this board.. ...my DH and I decided to go for IUI 2 weeks ago and have our first appt on 30 March. I want to have my first treatment in April if possible but am not sure what dates things happen on..I have read Aussiemegs thread on IUI, but would like some advice to when the ball will start rolling after our first appt..we will also find out then if IUI is right for us...my CD1 will be around 10 April, so am hoping ovulation will be between 20-30 April...I just dont want to miss out on the earliest treatment possible ...any advice? (My DH was in a car accident so is off work for a couple of months and I got made redundant before his accident, so we have all the time in the world for this!  )

Also, is there a BMI range that we need to be between or does this vary for different clinics?  

thx
A


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Amee - just wanted to wish u and DH lots of luck. If you join the IUI girls part 148 thread people will help with any questions. Every  clinic seems to be different. I would write all your questions down before you go so you don't forget any when you are there. Stay positive. I got a BFP on our 1st IUI and our little boy is now 13 months old.
Good luck
Northern Lass x


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

hi Amee,
good luck with your IUI. i was a little daunted by it all first time round, but once the ball starts rolling its all pretty quick and straightforward. loads of ladies on here to offer support and advice. i have found it invaluable as i dont know anyone personally who has had trouble conceiving etc. hope all goes well.
all the best Corrina


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Hi Amee,
Just wanted to say "good luck" with your tx.  I think every clinic is different as to when you can start. Its great that you and dh have lots of time for it, it will take a lot of the stress of having to take time off work away, which can only be a good thing.
As northern lass said if you have any questions you should post as I have found people really helpful - dont know what I would have done without this site at times!!!
HellyS


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

thanks for your support ladies, having so much time is great as we can spend a lot of time researching and thinking about everything we need to do....I do hope we get to do IUI next month, I am not getting too excited about this now as I did when started clomid and had no luck there, just going to think     loads.....and come and catch up with everyone here at FF... 

I dont know anyone personally in my position either, all my firends who started ttc same time as me have either have 1 or 2 kids now, even my sister, but our time will come soon.....

Northern lass - well done on your +ve IUI..Corrina/Helly..good luck and hope to catch up soon on other topics...thanks for your support again

Ax


----------

